# Symphonies in C



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français

Related threads
http://www.talkclassical.com/15725-best-symphonies-key.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/9274-best-symphonies-f-major.html

For today's poat, I thoght I would explore a topic that was inspired by some TC threads over the last year. TC's aptly named Fsharpmajor noticed that one of the keys that is least used in symphonies is, well, F Sharp Major. In conrtrast, *C Major *is probably the most common key..

So, because I'm not one to complicate my life when it coimes to doing research, I figured why noit present a sampling of some of my favourite symphonies in C.

I wanted to find some short works, so I crossed out Schubert's 9th (or the _Great C Major _Symphony), but I figured I would retain his other symphony, known as the "little C Major", though there's nothing little about it... The performance in oyr blow playlist is by *Lorin Maazel and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*.

My second choice is Beethoven's _First_, presented here in my attempt to close out my YouTube Beethiven project. For this one, I have chosen one of my own downloads of the work, by *Pinchas Zukerman and my local NAC orchestra*.

Igor Stravinsky composed three symphonies, and one of them is, you guessed it, in C. The performance I chose here is part of the "Stravinsky 80th birthday" set, a project CBS and Stravinsky undertook 50 years ago where Stravinsky either conducted or oversaw the recording of all his major works.* Igor Stravinsky conducts the CBC Symphony Orchestra*. Here,as a bonus, is some of the rehearsal audio:






The final selection is Geoges Bizet's stiudent sympohony in C. Some of the themes he uses in this works found their way into some of his later stage works... *Georges Pretre conducts the Vienna Philharmonic*.

Happy Listening!

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE1E54D02DC10D05A

*May 13th, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be posting an encore montage "A Gift of Flowers for Mother's Day" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentaries on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog around Mother's Day.*


----------

